# Unwell chickens



## theswisschook (Dec 24, 2015)

Hi 
I was wondering if anyone could give me a hand in finding out what's wrong with my chickens. 
Living in Switzerland it's winter now and we have noticed a significant reduction in egg production. 
thanks for your help 
The swiss chook


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

The severeness of the red areas makes me think you have an mite overload


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

That's what I was thinking, too. pyritheium (sp) powder. their whole area needs to cleaned and treated and their whole bodies. You'll need to do that at least twice. Some folks on here may have better ideas.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

In a couple of pics you can see the cluster of mite droppings. I think the others are right, you need to treat for mites. 

Please let us know if that fixes the problem.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Mites can be seen slowly crawling around, look like pepper on the skin. It looks like some feathers are missing, perhaps a feather picker or start of a molt.
Hens cut back laying eggs in the winter due to loss of daylight hours, molt, and other factors. Egg production will pick up in the spring.


----------



## theswisschook (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanks some much for all of your help. 
I'll give it a try and get back to you soon.


----------

